# Indonesian Ironwood on some pretty peened VG10



## Echoashtoreth (Jan 16, 2019)

A cute little 6" santoku chopper that was an xmas gift... VG10 peened dammy and indonesian Ironwood, red and blk liners.... she was a tad stubborn on the finish but turned out pretty in the end.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2019)

Woo. Nicely done Sarah. That is sweet looking.
Do you have any more pics of it, or just that one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice job! That ironwood looks cool too, is it as hard as desert ironwood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Awesome handle on that awesome knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jan 17, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Nice job! That ironwood looks cool too, is it as hard as desert ironwood?


Not even close!!  whoever called it ironwoood didnt have a clue! Hard enough to not need stabilizing but didnt put me in the poor house going thru belts as ADI will...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jan 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Woo. Nicely done Sarah. That is sweet looking.
> Do you have any more pics of it, or just that one?


I can spend weeks on that finish but i suck at pics.... here's the flip side...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2019)

That’s gorgeous! I love the visual effect of the peening, and I’ll bet it helps keep things from sticking to the blade when in use

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 17, 2019)

Very nice. Like that one a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 17, 2019)

Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow! So professional!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

